# A bunch of birds



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Went out Friday and shot a few birds. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## PESCADOR3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice! What type of lens are you using?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Sigma 500mm f/4.5


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great set of shots. Nice detail in all of the..


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Super nice


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job with these.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Excellent work!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shots, congrats!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

awesome, i saw 2 indigo buntings together today and a few others i havent id'ed yet


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice work with those. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice!


----------

